# New Snow This Week



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2013)

NOAA is showing snow in the forecast for Cannon at elevation from Thursday tthru the weekend.   Winn's site is calling for 4 to 7" Thurs. night but light rain on rain.  Could be a good closing weekend.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2013)

Wildcat's NOAA forecast is downright sexy for mid-April.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 9, 2013)

This is beautiful.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 9, 2013)

ECMWF showing a good whack for the north country between now and the 19th.  Heard in a couple of days it could be 85 in DC and snowing in NNE:-o  That's one hell of a gradient. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 9, 2013)

Cannon soften up yet?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 9, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> This is beautiful.


I think it is terrible. Another spring skiing weekend in the scraper. We've yet to have an A+ spring skiing weekend in NNE. This will be nice for sure, but ski areas are going to close regardless. We might as well get some good spring skiing before they do. I'm down for a powder day if it stays cold enough for all snow no mixing. We'll see. Personally, if it isn't going to be a foot plus, I'd rather be skiing in a tshirt in spring corn at 50 degrees.


----------



## KevinF (Apr 9, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I think it is terrible. Another spring skiing weekend in the scraper. We've yet to have an A+ spring skiing weekend in NNE. This will be nice for sure, but ski areas are going to close regardless. We might as well get some good spring skiing before they do. I'm down for a powder day if it stays cold enough for all snow no mixing. We'll see. Personally, if it isn't going to be a foot plus, I'd rather be skiing in a tshirt in spring corn at 50 degrees.



This.  Unless it snows, and a lot of wet, heavy stuff, you're just going to be skiing on frozen up crap underneath.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I think it is terrible. Another spring skiing weekend in the scraper. We've yet to have an A+ spring skiing weekend in NNE. This will be nice for sure, but ski areas are going to close regardless. We might as well get some good spring skiing before they do. I'm down for a powder day if it stays cold enough for all snow no mixing. We'll see. Personally, if it isn't going to be a foot plus, I'd rather be skiing in a tshirt in spring corn at 50 degrees.



+1

probably my fault.  Snow tires are scheduled to come off my car this afternoon.......and I'll be skiing Sugarbush on Sunday.  I'm fully expecting a long slushy commute now.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2013)

This adds up to over a foot!!!!   It is ambious though.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 10, 2013)

As much as I love snow and cold temps by the time we get to April I'm tired of it and want to enjoy some final spring turns. I had planned to ski Cannon last Saturday but it was very cold and windy so I bagged it.
I'm holding out hope that this Saturday the temps get a bit higher than forecasted. If so I'll likely hit either Sunapee or Cannon. Sunapee could be better for snow softening with their more southern exposure and being a bit further south.

Kind of funny my best/only spring ski day of the season was March 10 at Magic.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 10, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I think it is terrible. Another spring skiing weekend in the scraper. We've yet to have an A+ spring skiing weekend in NNE. This will be nice for sure, but ski areas are going to close regardless. We might as well get some good spring skiing before they do. I'm down for a powder day if it stays cold enough for all snow no mixing. We'll see. Personally, if it isn't going to be a foot plus, I'd rather be skiing in a tshirt in spring corn at 50 degrees.



As someone like yourself with the ability to earn your turns, isn't this kind of a non sequitur?


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 10, 2013)

Puck it said:


> This adds up to over a foot!!!!   It is ambious though.
> 
> View attachment 8636



The site is on auto-pilot and is not showing any updates.  I'm on to other things now and haven't had time to update...sorry guys.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 10, 2013)

NWS for Friday.




> WITH SN HANGING ON IN THE MTNS FOR MUCH OF THE DAY FOR A
> WINTRY MIX LATE. GENERALLY THINKING 4 TO 6 INCHES AT HIGHER
> ELEVATIONS...WITH 6 TO 10 INCHES PSBL FOR WRN ME MTNS THAT MAY AVOID
> MID LVL WARMING UNTIL MUCH LATER IN THE DAY.


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd rather be in powder any time of the year.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'd rather be in powder any time of the year.



If it is powder, and not cement.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2013)

snow tires are officially off.  prepare for Nemo's little brother


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> snow tires are officially off. prepare for Nemo's little brother



At least you got this set off!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2013)

:lol:  touche'


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 10, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> As someone like yourself with the ability to earn your turns, isn't this kind of a non sequitur?


"Ability to earn turns" Huh? Everyone has the ability to earn turns. You don't need skins to earn turns. As you can see in my signature, I greatly favor lift serviced. Much as I love skinning and enjoying a run or two, hard to beat spring corn bumps all day via a lift. I'll get my spring corn the hard way eventually, but that doesn't mean I am not dissatisfied with the current state of 2013 spring skiing via lifts.


----------



## skiking4 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not that hard guys. Just go south if u want spring skiing so bad, south vt has been fab


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> It's not that hard guys. Just go south if u want spring skiing so bad, south vt has been fab



It does seem obvious.  Catskills are great for this too.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 23, 2013)

Colorado:-o.....like the _old_ days.  So nice to see....


----------

